# Men's age causing fertility problems



## Clare Goldwin

Hi, I'm putting together a piece about _men's biological clocks, as though it's traditionally thought that a woman's age influences her fertility levels while a man can have children at any time, there's increasing evidence that a man's age also affects his fertility. As part of the piece I'm looking to speak to any men - and perhaps wives/partners too for their view - who have good reason to know or believe that it was their age that was key to them struggling to conceive. Perhaps they were told this by a doctor, or perhaps they have a condition that is more likely the older they are. Perhaps they had children easily at a younger age, but struggled when they were older? It's for the femail section at the Daily Mail and would involve an interview and photos, but there is a good FEE paid when the piece is published. If you think you can help, or have any questions please email me at [email protected] Many thanks, Clare_


----------

